#        (1- 8.2  )
!     .    (1- 8.2 1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)    ,       .   - . ,  ,   .  .   ...     .   -      ?

----------


## vdi1950

1)   "  " .          .

----------

> 1)   "  " .          .


,   -     -    ,      ,         .      .   -   ???

----------


## vdi1950

> ,   -     -    ,      ,         .      .   -   ???


   ,     "".        . , ,     01.042012 ,           ,       . ,    " ".  ,   ()  31  2012 ,     .

----------

> ,     "".


"
       -   "",   , !  , (      )     ,    ..,      ..   .

----------


## Mashunya

,       "".

----------

> ,       "".


,    (  ) -    !

----------

**,    ?

----------

! ..       ,   : 1-  , ,  -  , ( ,,    ,       -     ,   ).   (     -     ,         ,        ).      1- ?

----------

--

----------

- ..,              . ,   -.

----------

**,       -            ()?

----------

,    (    - ,   )     .

----------

?

----------

(  1).

----------


## MikleV

:    , 1  .
     (    ,      ).   (     ())  .     "    .."  -     ,         .

 :
-    "  "  "  "   
-        ".",    ?

----------

> :    , 1  .
>      (    ,      ).   (     ())  .     "    .."  -     ,         .
> 
>  :
> -    "  "  "  "   
> -        ".",    ?


  ,     ,      "    ..", (       ,   .)  ,    !!!  MikleV !

----------


## MikleV

!     (     )    .

        -   1-1.5   .       ,        (  )          (   )

        6-(

----------

. -     ,   " ...".    (  .    1-)     -   -   . 
  ,       ,   -   (   -  ),   -   .  -   ...  ,   ...(

----------


## vdi1950

,    "    .."      1.      . ,       , ,  .

      ,      .
  "",   ""       "".  ,        ,   .

----------


## MikleV

> . -     ,   " ...".    (  .    1-)     -   -   . ...(


  " "??   ?

  -     .    ,   : http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/3781506/
     -   !

        -         .  ,  , .

-   -....

P/S/      -   ,     ,  ,         -   .

----------

,     ,    ( )       ....     ,           ,  ,    ,   ...     . (,      :Smilie: 
,  MikleV

----------

:
1) ,     .
2)   .  ( )  ...
3)       (    ,        ).
p.s.  .

----------


## Sv1

.  ,     ,  .   . .

----------


## Sv1

,         .

,    ,            1  2  ,       (  !!!),          -        -      .         .  ,   ,      (   ,       )

----------

> 


    .    ""    ().      .

----------

> .    ""    ().      .


     -  .
     .
 ""        .

----------

:


  -           ", ,  "   ,          ?? 



       08.12.2008  137 (.  19.11.2009) "                  "     3.4                   "   ,    , " :

1)           -    - "1";          - "2";

2)    -   ", ,  " -  , ,    .     ,   ,   ;

3)     -         ,   ,     ;

4)      -     ", ,  " -  , ,    .     ,  ,     ,    ;

5)      -     ", ,  " -   , ,   ,     ,     -  ,     ,   .

 ,      ,    3.4  ,         . 

       3  2011    "1: 8"        "  "  .

----------

, ,     ,     ?  1    ?

----------


## Eme

> !     .    (1- 8.2 1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)    ,       .   - . ,  ,   .  .   ...     .   -      ?


    ,         ,   ...,  :  "",   ""  ""      ,           .          )

----------

> !     .    (1- 8.2 1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)    ,       .   - . ,  ,   .  .   ...     .   -      ?


 ,       "  "   "".

----------

> !     .    (1- 8.2 1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)    ,       .   - . ,  ,   .  .   ...     .   -      ?


----   ( ). Ѩ

----------

.
      . ,      .
     " "   ,   , ,    .
   .

----------


## Anneti

,      .   ,      .       .            .           ,   ,          .     .  ,    .          .

----------

> !     .    (1- 8.2 1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)    ,       .   - . ,  ,   .  .   ...     .   -      ?


    "  "

----------

